# help on getting work in Hawaii



## jenniewren (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi im thinking of moving to Hawaii and im wondering if i will find work easily? has anyone moved from the UK to Hawaii?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Work can be found depending on your profession and your visa.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jenniewren said:


> Hi im thinking of moving to Hawaii and im wondering if i will find work easily? has anyone moved from the UK to Hawaii?


Immigration status is usually the first issue, I'm afraid. Because without that, it's immaterial for most people whether or not it is easy to get a job.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes, first you have to get a visa that will allow you to live and work in the US. It's difficult just to get in, and even those with the right qualifications (like an advanced degree and several years experience in a field where we have a shortage) can't be picky about where they want to live.

Read through some of the other threads here to get some idea of how difficult it can be.


----------



## TNTRower (Aug 15, 2008)

*I used to live in Hawaii*

I lived in Hawaii for 4 years while in the Military. If you have skills in the 3 following areas your chances are good:

1. Tourism/Hospitality
2. Military Contracting
3. University Teaching

Other than that you will be living below the poverty line. Quite simply put the Hawaiian culture is a closed culture. They do not care what religion, race, or color you are. They just care if you are local.

There is one more opportunity and that is to own your own business, but you have to service one of the 3 other sectors to make a living.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

TNTRower said:


> I lived in Hawaii for 4 years while in the Military. If you have skills in the 3 following areas your chances are good:
> 
> 1. Tourism/Hospitality
> 2. Military Contracting
> 3. University Teaching


Somewhat overlooks the status issue.


----------



## TNTRower (Aug 15, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Somewhat overlooks the status issue.


I figure why beat a dead horse.


----------



## RICHNTRISH (Jun 4, 2008)

After watching that "Dog the bounty Hunter " im not so sure id like to even visit Hawai let alone live there !


----------



## TNTRower (Aug 15, 2008)

RICHNTRISH said:


> After watching that "Dog the bounty Hunter " im not so sure id like to even visit Hawai let alone live there !


There is definitely a lot of colorful characters in Hawaii! A LOT of culture as well. I think it goes hand in hand. I have heard a lot about the Italians as well as their culture. I figure anyplace that can rival Spain in terms of varieties of ham and excellence in coffee has to be a great place!


----------

